# Hunter - 11/25/2007



## Greg (Nov 25, 2007)

*Date(s) Skied: *Sunday, 11/25/2007, 9:00 am - 2:50 pm

*Resort or Ski Area: *Hunter Mountain, New York

*Conditions: *Manmade powder, bumps, hardpack. Bluebird sunny, cool, no wind.

*Trip Report: *Left the house right at 6:30 and made good time pulling into the ski area at 8:25. Unexpectedly met koreshot in the lot and agreed to meet at five fingers at 10 am. Got my pass, booted up and was off. I was unusually calm and mellow this morning. Normally, this early in the season, I'm pretty amped up and spazzed about skiing.

First few runs were meant to get my feet turning again. The T2B option was the normal mainline (Hellgate, 7th and Kennedy). Met up with koreshot and buddy Suda (sp?) as well as kingslug and co. at 10 am. Eventually saw Jim and son, Peter, as well as buddy Karl who I hadn't skied with since December 2004 when he and Jim humbled me for a day. I knew after that day that Hunter produced some ripping skiers. Today reinforced that yet again.

Met up with 180 and a few others in that crew around 11 am. We just lapped the mainline and I had a ton of fun trying to keep up with Jim, Karl and 180. koreshot seemed to be having a lot of fun on his first day out, but he boogied as we went in for lunch around 12:35. I was psyched that his buddy, Suda, hung with us for the rest of the day. He seemed to be having a really good time and actually kept skiing with Jim and Peter after I decided to quit at 2:50. I think I may have talked him into logging in here.

Hellgate had some bumps (and a rock garden) on the turn and along the right fenceline. The rest was hard pack with push piles later in the day. More bumps showed up skier's left of lower Hellgate under the quad. A really nice, but short line showed up on 7th from the top of midstation.

All in all a great day. Good to see kingslug again who seems to be definitely getting that short turning thing going. He probably made 2-3X as many turns today compared to the first time I skied with him. :lol:

A really great day. Split shortly after 3 pm, rolled in a bit after 5 pm to a home cooked meatloaf dinner with the family. Life definitely is good.

Vid coming...


----------



## 2knees (Nov 25, 2007)

waitin on that video chief!  :wink:

did you use the cabrawlers again and if so, did you feel more comfortable on them?


----------



## Greg (Nov 25, 2007)

2knees said:


> waitin on that video chief!  :wink:
> 
> did you use the cabrawlers again and if so, did you feel more comfortable on them?



The vid is cooking...

Yes, I used the bump skis again today. I like them for the quick turns, etc. and I am getting more comfortable on them. Great in the softer snow and bumps today. A little sketchy on the hard pack.

180 had me try his 41" poles today. Mine at ~46.5" might still be too long. Thinking about whacking a few more inches off them.


----------



## Greg (Nov 25, 2007)

*High Res: Hunter: 11/25* (23.7 MB)

*YouTubage:*


----------



## BeanoNYC (Nov 25, 2007)

No DMC?  Was QueenSlug there as well?


----------



## Greg (Nov 25, 2007)

BeanoNYC said:


> No DMC?  Was QueenSlug there as well?



Yes, QueenSlug and her sister, I believe were there. I took one lift ride with dmc, but lost him after that.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Nov 25, 2007)

Wow the highres download sure makes a difference.  I wish I had that kind of confidence in the bumps.


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 25, 2007)

Wow, everyone's skiing looks like it's come up a notch since last years videos. I'm gonna get my ass kicked in December.


----------



## JimG. (Nov 25, 2007)

That was fun.

Off to a good start this season...today was day 5 and I had 2 all of last November.

Hunter again on Wednesday, maybe K on Friday.


----------



## 2knees (Nov 25, 2007)

nice skiing guys.  looks like you had at least one real nice line setup for you.


----------



## JimG. (Nov 25, 2007)

2knees said:


> nice skiing guys.  looks like you had at least one real nice line setup for you.



Deceptive...it was a line of maybe 8 or 9 bumps and then hardpack. The line just kind of crapped out.


----------



## skiadikt (Nov 25, 2007)

nice vid. who's the guy in the greenish pants? 180? guy can really rip.


----------



## 180 (Nov 25, 2007)

Great video Greg. Nice to meet more AZers.  Pics from today:

http://picasaweb.google.com/sheahunter1/Hunter1125


----------



## Greg (Nov 26, 2007)

skiadikt said:


> who's the guy in the greenish pants? 180? guy can really rip.



Yes, 180. And yes, he can rip.


----------



## koreshot (Nov 26, 2007)

Man Greg, you don't waste any time with trip reports and videos do you?  

Yesterday was fun, it was good meeting everyone.  Best group of skiers I have skied with in a  while, especially when it came to bumps.  I am getting a feeling a lot of AZers are really into bumps.  Greg, JimG, Karl and 180 are really awesome bumpers, made my bump skiing look horrendous.

Thanks to Jim for helping out Sudha with his technique.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 26, 2007)

Sounds like a good day.  I'm bummed that I couldn't make it out...


----------



## Greg (Nov 26, 2007)

koreshot said:


> Man Greg, you don't waste any time with trip reports and videos do you?



No, sir. I've got the process down and can bang out short vids like this pretty quick. Great to meet you yesterday, BTW.



koreshot said:


> Yesterday was fun, it was good meeting everyone.  Best group of skiers I have skied with in a  while, especially when it came to bumps.  I am getting a feeling a lot of AZers are really into bumps.  Greg, JimG, Karl and 180 are really awesome bumpers, made my bump skiing look horrendous.



It was almost [thread="2383"]3 years ago at Hunter[/thread] when Karl and JimG. humbled me quite a bit. That's when I started getting more serious about my skiing.



koreshot said:


> Thanks to Jim for helping out Sudha with his technique.



I was really psyched that Sudha felt comfortable enough to hang out with us. We ate lunch together and he just kept hammering the mainline with us. Nice guy. He seemed to really be having a lot of fun. It's great to see that out of folks that have only been at it a few years. I hope he keeps at it and chimes in here too.

BTW, the vid made the Hunter blog:

http://huntermtn.blogspot.com/2007/11/cool-video-from-alpinezone.html

Thanks Jessica!


----------



## Greg (Nov 26, 2007)

180 said:


> Great video Greg. Nice to meet more AZers.  Pics from today:
> 
> http://picasaweb.google.com/sheahunter1/Hunter1125



Ha! I didn't know you took a pic of me goofing around on the B lift ramp... :lol:


----------



## 180 (Nov 26, 2007)

Surprise.


----------



## Greg (Nov 26, 2007)

180 said:


> Surprise.



 Great pics, BTW. It's awesome that all the kids in your crew are growing up hitting the hill together. The next generation of Hunter rippers!


----------



## inhalexhale (Nov 26, 2007)

Thanks again for the sweet video.  Send them in whenever you guys shoot them and I'll usually post them.  The blog gets crazy hits so your view count should go up a bit.


----------



## dmc (Nov 26, 2007)

BeanoNYC said:


> No DMC?  Was QueenSlug there as well?



I was in early season mode... Which means top to bottoms until I'm ready to pass out..  No stopping...


----------



## kingslug (Nov 26, 2007)

Awesome day, better than I expected. Nothing like skiing with good bumpers as I need to work on it all the time. I'm taking Dec 14 off just to do it again with everyone. 
I vote koreshot for best line of the day, and he even got a little air in there.


----------



## kingslug (Nov 26, 2007)

BeanoNYC said:


> Wow the highres download sure makes a difference.  I wish I had that kind of confidence in the bumps.



Practice you need, thats all.


----------



## Karl Sundstrom (Nov 26, 2007)

*Hunter 11/25/07*

Hey Greg,

It was great to see and ski with you once again. Nice video clips as well. It was the best of my 4 days so far this year. See you soon.

Karl


----------



## Greg (Nov 26, 2007)

Karl Sundstrom said:


> Hey Greg,
> 
> It was great to see and ski with you once again. Nice video clips as well. It was the best of my 4 days so far this year. See you soon.
> 
> Karl



Welcome Karl! Good to make some turns again with you too. I think I kept up a bit better this time around... :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Nov 26, 2007)

I was finally able to DL the video.  Looks even nicer than you guys were letting on!


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Nov 26, 2007)

Greg said:


> No, sir. I've got the process down and can bang out short vids like this pretty quick. Great to meet you yesterday, BTW.




You do have it down, that's really good. My wife got me a little hand held for X-mas. I'm coming for you for tips.

You know sometimes it's a pain in the ass to stop and take pics, but I'm always glad I did when I'm looking at them later.


----------



## Greg (Nov 26, 2007)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> You do have it down, that's really good. My wife got me a little hand held for X-mas. I'm coming for you for tips.



Any time.



highpeaksdrifter said:


> You know sometimes it's a pain in the ass to stop and take pics, but I'm always glad I did when I'm looking at them later.



Agreed. I also try to be as inconspicuous as possible when shooting. Some people get psyched out by video. I also try not to interrupt the flow of the day too much. I know how much JimG. loves it when I break out the camera. :lol:


----------



## Marc (Nov 26, 2007)

Looking forward to the gathering... I hope the conditions are good...


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 26, 2007)

Greg said:


> Some people get psyched out by video.



andyzee does it to me every time...


----------



## Greg (Nov 26, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> andyzee does it to me every time...



It's not the video that does that, dude...


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 26, 2007)

Greg said:


> It's not the video that does that, dude...



:lol: :dunce:


----------



## dmc (Nov 26, 2007)

Greg said:


> It's not the video that does that, dude...



*OWNED*


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 26, 2007)

dmc said:


> *OWNED*



it's a state of mind..... maaaaan.  ;-)


----------



## JimG. (Nov 26, 2007)

Karl Sundstrom said:


> Hey Greg,
> 
> It was great to see and ski with you once again. Nice video clips as well. It was the best of my 4 days so far this year. See you soon.
> 
> Karl



An appearance by "The Swede".

Greg, as much as I hate on slope vids, Karl loves them.

BTW, Karl, we took 3 more runs after you left.


----------



## ssudha17 (Nov 26, 2007)

Great shots there Greg. I signed up on the board a short while ago and I am really happy to be on such an active east coast forum with trips reports the very next day with everyone chiming in. I had a wonderful day with you, Ivan, Karl, queenslug, her sister, and the rest of the crew. Thanks to Jim for some great pointers which helped me immensely and I saw a significant improvement by the end of the day and kept me going all day. Now I need to keep working on the things he taught me and keep at it. Hopefully next time I meet him, I would have rectified some of my skiing techniques. I had a great time with the whole AZ crew out there and look forward more fun days on the slope.

Sudha


----------



## 2knees (Nov 26, 2007)

Greg said:


> It's not the video that does that, dude...



LOL.  15 yards, personal foul.  unnecessary roughness.


----------



## JimG. (Nov 26, 2007)

ssudha17 said:


> Great shots there Greg. I signed up on the board a short while ago and I am really happy to be on such an active east coast forum with trips reports the very next day with everyone chiming in. I had a wonderful day with you, Ivan, Karl, queenslug, her sister, and the rest of the crew. Thanks to Jim for some great pointers which helped me immensely and I saw a significant improvement by the end of the day and kept me going all day. Now I need to keep working on the things he taught me and keep at it. Hopefully next time I meet him, I would have rectified some of my skiing techniques. I had a great time with the whole AZ crew out there and look forward more fun days on the slope.
> 
> Sudha



Your skiing was much improved by day's end.

Amazing what standing up more will do.

I seem to work on it constantly...I ski better the more tired I am because I have to let my bones hold me up more...so I stand up straighter.


----------



## Greg (Nov 26, 2007)

*Sudha!*



ssudha17 said:


> Great shots there Greg. I signed up on the board a short while ago and I am really happy to be on such an active east coast forum with trips reports the very next day with everyone chiming in. I had a wonderful day with you, Ivan, Karl, queenslug, her sister, and the rest of the crew. Thanks to Jim for some great pointers which helped me immensely and I saw a significant improvement by the end of the day and kept me going all day. Now I need to keep working on the things he taught me and keep at it. Hopefully next time I meet him, I would have rectified some of my skiing techniques. I had a great time with the whole AZ crew out there and look forward more fun days on the slope.
> 
> Sudha



Ha! More new blood!  Welcome, Sudha. Good skiing with you yesterday. I could tell you were enjoying yourself. You skied hard and kept up for most of the day which is impressive in itself. Keep at it!


----------



## Greg (Nov 26, 2007)

2knees said:


> LOL.  15 yards, personal foul.  unnecessary roughness.



Chris knows what I meant.... :lol:


----------



## 2knees (Nov 26, 2007)

Greg said:


> Chris knows what I meant.... :lol:




puff puff give.


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 26, 2007)

Greg said:


> Chris knows what I meant.... :lol:





2knees said:


> puff puff give.



huh.....  my short and long term memory are shot.


----------



## koreshot (Nov 26, 2007)

Oh uh - Sudha is about to get looked by AZ.  He is already taking the day off for the AZ Hunter day.  I do regret that he will have to deal with wacko Marc, but I guess there is no escaping that.

Oh and you guys better not hook Sudha on that bump skiing nonsense!  Its all about speed, air and out of control skiing damnit!!!  I hope we have more GS type of people out there in December, I felt outnumbered and outmatched.


----------



## Marc (Nov 26, 2007)

koreshot said:


> Oh uh - Sudha is about to get looked by AZ.  He is already taking the day off for the AZ Hunter day.  I do regret that he will have to deal with wacko Marc, but I guess there is no escaping that.
> 
> Oh and you guys better not hook Sudha on that bump skiing nonsense!  Its all about speed, air and out of control skiing damnit!!!  I hope we have more GS type of people out there in December, I felt outnumbered and outmatched.



I can bring my P50's with me if you like... when it comes to GS and bump skiing... I swing both ways, you know.


----------



## koreshot (Nov 26, 2007)

Marc said:


> I swing both ways, you know.



No.  Thankfully, I don't know.


----------



## ssudha17 (Nov 26, 2007)

At this point, I am all about getting my basics straight and hope that by the end of the season, I will be able to carve and keep my body up and not sit back when in a tight spot .


----------



## krisskis (Nov 26, 2007)

Hi all...QueenSlugs sister here. Had a great day with everyone yesterday. Sorry i couldnt keep up with everyone...definately had the jello legs going on!! Bumps kill me!! Day was great, weather was great, friends were great!! Hopefully i will meet up with all of you again another day. I know my 14 yr old son was VERY bent out of shape not being able to come up with us <he was grounded>. He usually takes a couple trips with KingSlug, so im sure he will be there with him. Thanks for a great day!!


----------



## Greg (Nov 26, 2007)

krisskis said:


> Hi all...QueenSlugs sister here. Had a great day with everyone yesterday. Sorry i couldnt keep up with everyone...definately had the jello legs going on!! Bumps kill me!! Day was great, weather was great, friends were great!! Hopefully i will meet up with all of you again another day. I know my 14 yr old son was VERY bent out of shape not being able to come up with us <he was grounded>. He usually takes a couple trips with KingSlug, so im sure he will be there with him. Thanks for a great day!!



Ahhh...I didn't make the connection. You should have identified yourself as an actual AZer...


----------



## krisskis (Nov 26, 2007)

Greg said:


> Ahhh...I didn't make the connection. You should have identified yourself as an actual AZer...




Haha...i actually tried to but everyone was so stoked talking about skiing that i couldnt get a word in edgewise with you guys!! I am actually thinking of changing my SN to SisterSlug...then at least you can put the face to the name!! I forgive you...LOL.


----------



## Greg (Nov 26, 2007)

krisskis said:


> Haha...i actually tried to but everyone was so stoked talking about skiing that i couldnt get a word in edgewise with you guys!! I am actually thinking of changing my SN to SisterSlug...then at least you can put the face to the name!! I forgive you...LOL.





You should have told me to shut the hell up for a minute.

Sorry 'bout that...


----------



## krisskis (Nov 26, 2007)

Greg said:


> You should have told me to shut the hell up for a minute.
> 
> Sorry 'bout that...



Nah thats ok. I can be a bitch but only to people i know. i didnt want to start off on the wrong foot with people i didnt know. Not a problem. Now, just dont let it happen again!!


----------



## kingslug (Nov 28, 2007)

My kingdom grows!


----------



## kingslug (Nov 28, 2007)

ssudha17 said:


> At this point, I am all about getting my basics straight and hope that by the end of the season, I will be able to carve and keep my body up and not sit back when in a tight spot .



Just keep hanging around and you will pick up a lot of good pointers. Getting video'd is a great way to see what you are doing right and wrong. Check out Belleayre for good bumps as well.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Nov 28, 2007)

Greg said:


> You should have told me to shut the hell up for a minute.



Shut the hell up for a minute.  :flame:


----------

